# Es mentira el calentamiento global ?



## asherar

Los invito a ver estos cortos (1 de 8 en total), a  opinar y a participar de la encuesta. 

parte 1/8: 
YouTube - CalentamientoGlobal es una MENTIRA Causado por Ricos 1/8

parte 2/8: 
YouTube - Calentamiento Global es Una MENTIRA Causado por Ricos 2/8

parte 3/8: YouTube - Calentamiento Global es Una MENTIRA Causado por Ricos 3/8
parte 4/8: YouTube - Calentamiento Global es Una MENTIRA Causado por Ricos 4/8
parte 5/8: YouTube - Calentamiento Global es Una MENTIRA Causado por Ricos 5/8
parte 6/8: YouTube - Calentamiento Global es Una MENTIRA Causado por Ricos 6/8
parte 7/8: YouTube - Calentamiento Global es Una MENTIRA Causado por Ricos 7/8
parte 8/8: YouTube - El gran fraude del calentamiento global_parte 8

Los invito tambien a postear otras referencias independientes.

Como este *Análisis del futuro de la especie humana *
Fuente original 

Las figuras que siguen muestran dos modelos del mundo, entre muchos otros, que fueron construidos específicamente para investigar cinco mayores tendencias de importancia global: la industrialización acelerada, el crecimiento rápido de la población, el aumento de la desnutrición, el agotamiento de los recursos no renovables y el deterioro del medioambiente. Como todo otro modelo, estos son imperfectos, supersimplificados e incompletos. El modelo usa un lazo de retroalimentación similar a la ecuación logística para calcular la trayectoria del desarrollo de ocho variables rotuladas sin escala en los diagramas. La escala de tiempo en el eje horizontal es también vaga porque el modelo indica solo el comportamiento general, los valores numéricos no son tan significativos como algunos críticos podrían argumentar. 

La primera figura es el modelo estandar, que no supone cambios significativos en las relaciones físicas, económicas o sociales, que históricamente han gobernado el desarrollo del sistema mundial. Las variables graficadas siguen los valores históricos desde 1900 a 1970. Alimentos, producción industrial, y crecimiento exponencial de la población hasta que la disminución rápida de los recursos base obligan a frenar el desarrollo industrial. Debido al retraso inherente al sistema tanto la población como la contaminación continúan creciendo hasta un tiempo después del pico de industrialización. El crecimiento de la población es detenido finalmente con un aumento en la tasa de mortalidad debido a reducción de alimentos y servicios médicos. 

*Figura 1 - Modelo Standard del mundo*






Notas:
Pollution=contaminación, 
Food=alimentos, 
Resources=recursos, 
Population=población.

Otros modelos diferentes pueden calcularse fácilmente cambiando algunos parámetros de los programas de computadora. 
A grandes rasgos, los resultados esenciales que muestran estos modelos son:
* Duplicar las reservas de recursos en 1900 o suponer que la energía nuclear es "ilimitada", no cambia la tasa a la que las otras variables son frenadas por el aumento de la contaminación. 
* Modelo del mundo con recursos "ilimitados" y controles de contaminación permiten que la población y la industrialización crezcan hasta alcanzarse el total de la superficie arable del mundo. La cantidad de alimento per cápita disminuye y la industrialización crece hasta que el capital se comienza a diversificar hacia la producción de alimentos. La reducción de la población se retrasa unos 30 años.
* La combinación de recursos "ilimitados", controles de contaminación y aumento de la productividad de la agricultura, permiten que la población y la industria crezcan hasta muy altos niveles. El total de la contaminación vuelve a crecer, lo que finalmente frena el crecimiento poblacional. 
* Si en lugar de aumentar la eficiencia de la producción de alimentos se controla la natalidad, la población sigue creciendo, pero más lentamente. Sin embargo la crisis de alimentos se pospone solo una década o dos.
* La figura 2 es la de un modelo del mundo con todas estas medidas juntas. El resultado es un aplastamiento temporario de la población, con un ingreso por cápita similar al actual en E.E.U.U. El descenso de la población se retrasa por unos 50 años.

*Figura 2 - Modelo del mundo estabilizado a corto plazo*





La figura 3 muestra el resultado de aplicar políticas de control a escala global. 
Las políticas que producen este modelo estabilizado a largo plazo pueden verse en el artículo original. 

*Figura 3 - Modelo del mundo estabilizado a largo plazo *


----------



## Ardogan

El calentamiento global existe, pero no por razones humanas sino naturales.

El video lo vía hace un buen tiempo, no voy a decir nada que no está ahí, pero destaco algunas cosas:



El calentamiento global existe, pero debido a un ciclo de actividad solar y no a la industria humana. Una mayor actividad solar, o viento solar para hacerlo más gráfico, hace que lleguen menos rayos cósmicos. Estos son presuntos responsables de la formación de las nubes, más nubes = mayor radiación solar reflejada = clima más frío, menos nubes=menos radiación solar reflejada = clima más caluroso.
Además para mí es de un sentido común mínimo pensar que nuestro clima depende más del sol que de lo que hagamos nosotros, es como decir que en un horno la temperatura no depende de la variación de la llama, sino de que es lo que se cocina....
Luego al aumentar la temperatura disminuye la solubilidad de CO2 en el agua, y los oceanos liberan CO2 a la atmósfera que antes almacenaban.
Se confunde causa y efecto, no es que el CO2 provoque calentamiento, sino que el calentamiento provoca aumento de CO2, calentamiento cuya raíz está en la actividad solar (por lo menos para este planeta).

La correlación entre la actividad solar, de la que se tiene cierta forma de registro en forma de manchas solares desde la edad medieval, lo muestra claramente. Si se grafica actividad solar, temperatura media del planeta, y concentración del CO2 primero aparece un aumento de la actividad solar, luego un aumento de la temperatura, y por último el aumento del CO2 (por liberación de reservas oceánicas, piensen que la temperatura tiene que ser más alta un buen rato para calentar todos los océanos del planeta, es algo que lleva tiempo).

La humanidad ya atravesó por etapas de calentamiento/enfriamiento global, es notable como las de calentamiento coinciden con un florecimiento civilizatorio y las de enfriamiento con la caída de imperios globales (China, Roma, Egipto, Mayas).

El ser humano produce una fracción ínfima del CO2 que maneja la atmósfera. Las fuentes de carbono son en su abrumadora mayoría de origen natural. Los principales sumideros de CO2 no son los bosques/selvas, un bosque maduro puede tener incluso un balance negativo como sumidero (produce más CO2 del que consumo, por putrefacción), a no ser que sea un bosque/selva en crecimiento que sí actúa como sumidero. Los mayores sumideros de carbono son el fito-plancton de los mares. Y también están las reservas de CO2 que pueden liberar/tomar CO2 a la atmósfera, es decir, pueden actuar como fuente o sumidero. La mayor de todas son los océanos claro.

Es muchísimo más peligroso un enfriamiento global (pequeña era de hielo por ejemplo) que un calentamiento global. Las muertes por frío en un invierno crudo son mayores que las muertes por calor en un verano tórrido.

La "preservación de los recursos naturales" que impulsan los países desarrollados tienen por objetos asegurarse materias primas a futuro, lejos está de importarles el ambiente (por lo menos no en los países del  3er mundo, en sus propios países es otra cosa). Es una herramienta también para evitar que los países del 3er mundo se desarrollen consumiendo recursos.

Una parte de la comunidad científica se ha vendido para obtener fondos para investigación. Como decía en alguna parte, un tipo que quiera estudiar el comportamiento de las ardillas no va a obtener muchos fondos. Pero si agrega "y su correlación con el cambio climático producido por el CO2" ahí va a obtener todo lo que quiera.

Más que para un calentamiento global, hay que prepararse para un enfriamiento global, se estima que el sol terminará su ciclo de alta actividad en los próximos años.


Una página que no puedo dejar de recomendar es www.mitosyfraudes.org , cuyo autor público un libro que se puede descargar gratuitamente en http://www.mitosyfraudes.org/INDICE.html
Se trata no solo del mito del calentamiento por CO2, sino de las pseudo-energías alternativas (inviables), la demonización de la energía nuclear (para los argentinos interesante cuando habla de las supuestas napas de agua contaminadas radiactivamente en Ezeiza), el DDT (gran campaña cuando no hay evidencias de que afecte la capa de ozono, pero claro, venció la licencia y pasaba a ser de uso libre) [*], una deliciosa historia de Greenpeace, el mito de considerar al amazonas como un pulmón verde, etc.

Ya me desquité  ; a título personal, antes de informaciónrmarme un poco creía que el calentamiento era un problema; ahora estoy mucho más tranquilo respecto a eso. Mucho más me preocupa la contaminación; no por CO2, que es insignificante, tal vez la menos dañina; sino la que genera llevar un estilo de vida consumista y descartable; y la falta de equidad.

Por cierto, gracias Alejandro por tu información, no tenía idea de esos "modelos de desarrollo", voy a fijarme a ver que aprendo.

Saludos

--------------
Edición

[*] Corrección: me confundí el DDT (pesticida) con los aerosoles que afectan a la capa de ozono. Según el autor del sitio que recomendé no se ha detectado que dichos aerosoles lleguen a las altas capas de la atmósfera (no más que alguna traza) para reaccionar con el ozono.
Es interesante ir viendo como se prohiben el uso de algunos productos industriales por daño ambiental a la vez que vencen las patentes/ licencias de explotación
---------------
Edición 2 

Corregidos enlaces, gracias Alejandro


----------



## asherar

Respecto del modelo computacional de mundo, debo decir que no lo traduje todo porque lo que me interesaba mostrar es que ya se han hecho algunos intentos científicos para analizar el problema en su conjunto (no reparé en la fecha de ese trabajo). 
Lo interesante es que *sin hacer referencia al problema del C02* (no se menciona el clima), todo lo demás alcanza para que el mundo igual se vaya al "caraccius". 

PD: 
Las medidas de aplicación global que resultan para lograr el mundo viable a largo plazo son algunas cosas que me parecen políticamente impracticables; como fijar tasas de crecimiento de ciertas inversiones, tasas de natalidad, etc. En todo caso ahí está dicho, pero en inglés.


----------



## conor

yo creo que el ser humano está "ayudando" al proceso de calentamiento global contaminando con CO2 pero también pienso que todos los cambios en la tierra forman parte de un proceso evolutivo y natural y que es inevitable. Igual que la tierra pasó de ser un pedrusco ardiendo a tener agua, tal vez se está volviendo a lo de pedrusco ardiendo o a una roca glaciar. Pero eso no lo sabemos, por eso, yo por lo que abogo es por un modelo responsable y sostenible en el aprovechamiento de los recursos que nos brinda el planeta. Es decir, ni ir en coche al baño ni coger la bici para ir a ver a la abuela a 150 km... jejeje.


----------



## analfabeta

Ardogan, mencionas que ya se ha pasado por etapas de enfriamiento y calentamiento, pero nunca el hombre habia contaminado tanto y nunca la población mundial habia alcanzado estas dimensiones, no aplica comparar con siglos anteriores, ni siquiera por 100 años


----------



## Ardogan

> Ardogan, mencionas que ya se ha pasado por etapas de enfriamiento y calentamiento, pero nunca el hombre habia contaminado tanto y nunca la población mundial habia alcanzado estas dimensiones, no aplica comparar con siglos anteriores, ni siquiera por 100 años



Claro, pero eso no quiere decir que el CO2 cause calentamiento global. Que envenamos los ríos, los océanos, el aire de eso no hay duda.


----------



## DJ DRACO

quimicamente hablando, lo uncio q produce el calentamiento global es el hecho de que el ozono se destruya debido a las radiaciones de alta frecuencia solar, las cuales descomponene el ozono, haciendolo reaccionar con contaminantes nocivos como el CO y el NO.

una vez q reaccionan estos compuestos en la parte mas alta de la capa de ozono, el ozono pasa a ser O2, el CO pasa a ser CO2 y el NO pasa a ser NO2.

de esta manera el ozono convierte los contaminantes nocivos en contaminantes no toxicos, y de esta forma nos esta salvando las vidas.

por otra parte todo esto se veria gratamente modificado si usaramos mas energia electrica y menos gas, mas autos a hidrogeno y menos de combustion de nafta o diesel.

pq de esta forma reduciriamos las emisiones de contaminanates nocivos.

ademas cabe destacar los beneficios de la energia electrica:

es renovable
se produce con vientos, mareas, calor excesivo del suelo terrestre, luz solar, fricción, entre otros.


----------



## asherar

Ardogan:
Fijate en tu enlace a "mitos y fraudes" algo hay mal ahí, porque desde tus enlaces no se puede entrar, pero directamente sí. Creo que es por *el punto al final*.

Los copio acá de nuevo:
http://www.mitosyfraudes.org 
http://www.mitosyfraudes.org/INDICE.html


----------



## analfabeta

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Ardogan, mencionas que ya se ha pasado por etapas de enfriamiento y calentamiento, pero nunca el hombre habia contaminado tanto y nunca la población mundial habia alcanzado estas dimensiones, no aplica comparar con siglos anteriores, ni siquiera por 100 años
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, pero eso no quiere decir que el CO2 cause calentamiento global. Que envenamos los ríos, los océanos, el aire de eso no hay duda.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Tampoco es echarle toda la culpa al CO2, creo que hay muchos contaminantes peores que un poco de CO2, como ya dijo DJ DRACO el problema, creo yo es con el ozono, y no es provocar un calentamiento global, sino hacer mas extremos los climas, inviernos mas crudos, veranos mas calurosos, etc

Por cierto, ese libro de mitos y fraudes presenta muchas conclusiones y pocos datos, y los que presenta son manipulados al antojo del autor, parece que esta enamorado del mofle de su auto y le encanta quemar llantas para darle mas CO2 al planeta


----------



## Ardogan

> Por cierto, ese libro de mitos y fraudes presenta muchas conclusiones y pocos datos, y los que presenta son manipulados al antojo del autor, parece que esta enamorado del mofle de su auto y le encanta quemar llantas para darle mas CO2 al planeta



Bueno, no te enojes, me pareció una referencia interesante que resume la otra cara de los conflictos ambientales; y para mi gusto tiene muy buenos argumentos. Y tiene una extensa lista de referencias, al final de cada capítulo, es un libro de divulgación, no pretendo ser científico y atiborrarlo de datos no ayuda a la lectura.
Si alguien los rebate con información seria desde ya que no me voy a cerrar en una postura arbitraria. Además lejos estoy de ser una voz autorizada en el tema, soy como cualquier hijo de vecino que trata de averiguar cuanto hay de verdad y de mentira en los temas de mi interés.
Mis disculpas si te ofendí con lo que dije, y por cierto, es correcto lo que das a entender con 



> no es provocar un calentamiento global, sino hacer mas extremos los climas, inviernos mas crudos, veranos mas calurosos,



justamente, un calentamiento global no necesariamente se traduce en aumento de la temperatura media, sino en que hay mayor energía en la atmósfera lo que hace que el clima sea más extremo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

hola amigos, un tema muy interesante para discutir, si me permiten les dare mi opinion.

he aprendido que en estos temas todos hablan, es un poco como la politica, se ven estudios, se escucha esto y aquello y sin embargo hay gente que opina blanco y otros que negro...
y uno diria que la verdad es unica.
he escuchado tantas mentiras y tantas verdades que luego de unos años estaban equivocadas que he aprendido a decir:
me importa un huevo el motivo y espero unos años que la verdad saldra sola a la luz.

ahora bien, si quiero ponerme a analizarlo lo mejor es no dejarme llevar por nadie y menos aun por analisis complejos....*primero veamos si pasa los basicos * 

cuanquier señor que haya estudiado ciencias naturales dira que hay algo que se llama ecositema.
en un territorio determinado en el cual viven mil ciervos , 15 leones y 30 cocodrilos, ademas hay 20 mil arboles y tanta cantidad de agua potable.
las cantidades son las que se han adaptado naturalmente a ese ecosistema, asi puede estar indefinidamente .
el caso es que si de repente en 10 años la poblacion de leones sube drasticamente a 100 esto generara problemas ....obvios.
nuestro ecosistema se modificaras, se alterara.
los miembros sufriran las consecuencias hasta que al final logre ESTABILIZARSE.
creo que todos entienden:
muchos leones reducen la poblacion de ciervos, los leones se cagan de hambre y se reduce su poblacion.....etc. etc.
el alterar algo produce otro algo.

el agregar una especie que no es autoctona ya se ha visto que puede producir hasta desastres.

en fin, el ser humano ha aumentado su poblacion astronomicamente , no se si es culpable o no del calentamiento global, si se que esta alterando los ecossitemas de todo el planeta.
se que pareceria que tiene derecho a hacer "lo que se le cante" , a pesar de que gracias a que estudio el mismo hizo leyes basicas que dicen que NO PUEDE hacer lo que se le cante, ni el ni nadie.

en fin.

es sencillo:
si contaminas el lago puelo te quedas sin agua limpia en el lago puelo.

si matas a todos los alces te quedas sin alces.

si te reproducis como conejos llegara un momento que seremos muchos conejos muriendonos de hambre y sin lo que llamamos "comodidades".
aqui el ser humano tiene un .........digamos "problemita" y es que en su gran inteligencia posee algo que llamamos "hipocrecia" , por que , si , a todo le ponemos nombre.
nos quejamos de que nos falta esto , pero lo queremos.
nos quejamos de que hay muchos , pero queremos entrar.
tenemos frases como 
"tengo derecho"
o "no es de nadie" 
o "es de todos"
o "esto no es tuyo " (asi que puedo hacer lo que quiera) .
solemos justificarnos para todo, no importa que este mal, ni que dañe algo......siempre tenemos como justificarnos, ante los demas y ante nosotros mismos..

somos la unica especie que ha consumido recursos a lo pavote en los ultimos miles de años.
hay unos señores que estudian y se llaman  antropologos , estos cuentan la historia de la vida en el planeta tierra en millones de años, para ellos mil años o 2 mil años no es nada, sin embargo dicen que el ser humano esta generando UNA EXTINCION MASIVA comparable a la de el meteoro que destruyo a los dinosaurios, si seguimos asi (y no hay absolutyamente nada que modifique este camino) en los proximos 100 años habremos extinguido no se cuantas especies, no me refieroa 10  o a 100 , me refiero a el 20 o el 40 % de las que habia hace 1000 años.

fijense como somos que por ejemplo hoy dia escucho acerca de los paises que es bueno "el crecimiento" .....muy pocos dicen :
me quedo como estoy, no aumento la poblacion pero trato de que los que somos tengamos mejor calida d de vida, y cuidamso el medio, que al final , dependemos de el.
no..........el tema es ser mas gente, tener mas fabricas, mas energia, mas produccion, mas consumo , mMASSS MASSSSSSS ...como sicopatas.
controlar la natalidad es criminal.......pero cuando haya miseria las guerras se daran solas, y ? no son criminales ? y antes de las guerras (y despues) vendra la miseria , y lo aceptaremos como una triste parte de nuestra historia.
nos la pasamos diciendo que somos inteligentes , que controlamos nuestro futuro y sin embargo nos movemos como un monton de personas en un tren gigante que va muy rapido en una montaña rusa......nos dejamos llevar, no controlamos mucho, casi nada........y luego las cosas tragicas ocurren.



en fin, viendo estas cosas que si me parecen que son obvias e indiscutibles si puedo estar seguro que en lso proximos 100 años pasaran cosas bastante serias para el hombre y para la vida en la tierra, si el calentamiento global no llega primero no importa, hay una larga cola de sucesos que hemos provocado y estan esperando para caernos encima.


tambien creo que no afectara a la raza humana en su totalidad, siempre habra gente que la pasara bien, que estara lejos de el sufrimiento mientras muchos mas tendran que pagar el precio de la poco inteligente planificacion que ha realizado nuestra especie .

saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Pienso lo siguiente.

La raza humana, sí ha influído en el destino del planeta. Pero, recordemos, hacemos parte de la naturaleza, por lo tanto, es natural lo que está pasando con la contaminación, deshielo, etc.

Comprendí que son los intereses económicos de unos pocos, los que han frenado la evolución de tecnologías para conseguir la energía. Formas alternativas de conseguir energía, diferentes a la energia fósil, han sido sospechamente poco motivadas o explicitamente aniquiladas. Recuerdan al  EV1?

http://www.terra.org/articulos/art01749.html

Si matamos todas las vacas, pues no habrá vacas. Si contaminamos todos los ríos, mares y fuentes de agua. Todos moriremos pronto. Pero si retrasamos eso, lo controlamos, quizá la especie humana y todas las criaturas con que compartimos el planeta, puedan seguir viviiendo y evolucionando unos siglos más.

Pero pienso que el sobrepoblamiento, puede ser un problema, a largo plazo. Y tarde o temprano, habrá que buscar una forma de controlar la natalidad. Siempre recuerdo esa imagen en la que de niño, ví como los peces de una pecera, mataban a un pez que se mostraba enfermo…elllos lo acabaron de matar. Y asi, innumerables casos de la naturaleza..solo sobreviven los mas fuertes, los mas sanos. Por ahora, nuestro método es la guerra, la desigualdad, la politica corrupta, la terrible e indigna desigualdad en la distribución de la riqueza, para que la muerte a las poblaciones humanas menos "poderosas" llegue, de una forma u otra.


----------



## Ardogan

A ver si los convenzo de que el calentamiento global se debe a un ciclo de actividad solar natural; y no a las infimas contribuciones de CO2 del ser humano:

NASA: http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/pubs/solanki2004/solanki2004.html
http://gcmd.nasa.gov/KeywordSearch/Metadata.do?Portal=GCMD&KeywordPath=[Parameters%3ACategory%3D%27EARTH+SCIENCE%27%2CTopic%3D%27SUN-EARTH+INTERACTIONS%27%2CTerm%3D%27SOLAR+ACTIVITY%27%2CVariable%3D%27SUNSPOTS%27]&OrigMetadataNode=GCMD&EntryId=NOAA_NCDC_PALEO_2005-015&MetadataView=Brief&MetadataType=0&lbnode=gcmd3b

Se habla de como las ultimas décadas fueron de una actividad solar tan alta (muchas manchas) como no se vió en los últimos 10000 años.

Para refrescar, la hipótesis era: causa de calentamiento global = actividad solar
Más manchas solares -> más actividad solar -> menor incidencia de rayos cósmicos por barrido de los mimos por el viento solar -> menor formación de nubes -> menor radiación reflejada al espacio -> mayor temperatura.
Esa mayor temperatura provoca la disminución de la solubilidad del CO2 en el agua -> los oceános liberan CO2 a la atmósfera. El aporte del humano a la cantidad de CO2 global es ínfima. Por eso vemos que aumenta el CO2 en la atmósfera, no por el aporte de la industria humana de los últimos 100 años.

Observatorio solar de Bélgica: http://sidc.oma.be/index.php3

De este gráfico http://sidc.oma.be/html/wolfjmms.html rescato lo que dije antes, que ahora la actividad solar esta disminuyendo, de ahi que decia que por mi parte "iba a empezar a juntar leña".
Si la actividad solar está ligada al cambio climático, deberíamos empezar a ver un enfriamiento dentro de alguna que otra década.

Indice de manchas solares de las últimas décadas comparadas con el histórico reconstruido a partir de las observaciones de manchas solares:

http://sidc.oma.be/html/wolfaml.html

Nótese la diferencia entre el siglo XX y el siglo XIX (el XVIII dejémoslo de lado porque tiene datos reconstruidos).

Se vendrá una nueva pequeña era de hielo ?.

Hay que ver como viene la actividad volcánica también... pero ya es otro tema.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> ...Si la actividad solar está ligada al cambio climático, deberíamos empezar a ver un enfriamiento dentro de alguna que otra década.
> Indice de manchas solares de las últimas décadas comparadas con el histórico reconstruido a partir de las observaciones de manchas solares:
> http://sidc.oma.be/html/wolfaml.html


Verlo en alguna que otra decada seria casualidad.
Las manchas solares tienen un periodo regular de fuerte variacion de ~11 años. Este efecto es "de siempre" y su sobre su influencia en el clima ya lo sugirio en el siglo XIX el economista W. Jevons que observo que las crisis economicas inglesas coincidian con los ciclos de actividad solar  (modifica el clima-->modifica las cosechas-->modifica la economia del imperio). 

A su vez, la intensidad de cada uno de estos ciclos de 11 años es variable con un comportamiento 'medio aleatorio', es evidente que la tendencia es de aumento igual que el calentamiento global, pero no por eso puede suponerse que haya una estrecha correlacion. 

En uno de los links esta este grafico:





Donde se ve un minimo hace 500 años, curiosamente despues vino una "pequeña edad de hielo".
Tambien hace 12000 años se ve una situacion de actividad parecida a la actual, pero hace 12000 años precisamente la edad de hielo !.


----------



## fernandob

no dudo de que lo que dicen es cierto, he aprendido a que todo suele tener un por que y es solo cosa de meterse lo suficiente, ademas hay cientificos , estudiantes y profesores en todo el mundo que estudian esto por su carrera, asi que , dudar seria como decir:
como yo no lo entiendo ....no existe.

pero solo por curiosidad me gustaria (entre tantas miles de cosas que ignoro...millones) entender como hacen ese estudio, como es qu epueden dcir que hace 12 mil años la actividad del sol era........
comprendo que hoy se sepa la de hoy por que hay tecnologia para estudiarlo, pero hace mil años .2 mil .o 10 mil .......quien estaba para hacer ese control y dejarnos la lista para hoy ?


----------



## Ardogan

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pero solo por curiosidad me gustaria (entre tantas miles de cosas que ignoro...millones) entender como hacen ese estudio, como es qu epueden dcir que hace 12 mil años la actividad del sol era........
> comprendo que hoy se sepa la de hoy por que hay tecnologia para estudiarlo, pero hace mil años .2 mil .o 10 mil .......quien estaba para hacer ese control y dejarnos la lista para hoy?



Paleo-climatología: 
http://wdc.cricyt.edu.ar/paleo/es/primer.html 
http://wdc.cricyt.edu.ar/paleo/es/primer_care.html
http://wdc.cricyt.edu.ar/paleo/es/proxies.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paleoclimatología

Al parecer la cosa viene por el aumento de la intensidad de radiación solar que llega a la superficie, y por isótopos radioactivos captados por los hielos polares, distribución de bosques fríos (coníferas) y calientes en el globo en un determinado momento, tamaño de la fauna....



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Donde se ve un minimo hace 500 años, curiosamente despues vino una "pequeña edad de hielo".
> Tambien hace 12000 años se ve una situacion de actividad parecida a la actual, pero hace 12000 años precisamente la edad de hielo !.



Justamente se habla de que pudo haber un calentamiento abrupto hace 11700 años:

http://francisthemulenews.wordpress...1700-anos-finalizo-bruscamente-en-solo-1-ano/

http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/33371/title/Now_thats_abrupt 

http://www.nbi.ku.dk/english/news/ice_cores_show_abrupt/
----------------------
Repito, no digo que sea perfecto, pero es por lejos la tesis que más creíble me resulta.

Saludos


----------



## asherar

La data que pide fernandob está en uno de los enlaces dados por Ardogan: 
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/pubs/solanki2004/solanki2004.html
"Unusual activity of the Sun during recent decades compared to the previous 11,000 years"

Hacia el final del texto se cita el artículo original: 
"Download data from the WDC Paleo archive: 11,000 Year Sunspot Number Reconstruction" 
que enlaza a:
ftp://ftp.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/paleo/climate_forcing/solar_variability/solanki2004-ssn.txt

De este artículo cito la parte relevante a la duda planteada:
Primero la versión original en _itálica_ seguida de mi traducción libre.

_ABSTRACT:
Direct observations of sunspot numbers are available for the past four centuries, but longer 
time series are required, for example, for the identification of a possible solar influence on 
climate and for testing models of the solar dynamo. _
Trad: 
RESUMEN:
Se dispone de observaciones directas de la cantidad de manchas solares de los últimos 4 siglos, 
pero se requieren series temporales más largas, por ejemplo, para la identificación de una posible 
influencia solar sobre el clima y para validar modelos de la dínamo solar. 

_Here we report a reconstruction of the sunspot number covering the past 11,400 years, based 
on dendrochronologically dated radiocarbon concentrations. We combine physics-based models 
for each of the processes connecting the radiocarbon concentration with sunspot number._ 
Trad: 
Aquí reportamos una reconstrucción del número de manchas solares que cubren los pasados 11,400
años, basada en concentraciones de carbono radiactivo datadas "dendrochronologicamente". 
Combinamos modelos basados en la física para cada uno de los procesos que conectan 
la concentracion de radiocarbono con el numero de manchas solares. 

_According to our reconstruction, the level of solar activity during the past 70 years is exceptional, 
and the previous period of equally high activity occurred more than 8,000 years ago. 
We find that during the past 11,400 years the Sun spent only of the order of 10% of the time at 
a similarly high level of magnetic activity and almost all of the earlier high-activity periods were 
shorter than the present episode. _
Trad: 
De acuerdo con nuestra reconstruccion, el nivel de actividad solar durante los pasados 70 
años es excepcional, y los periodos de igual actividad han ocurrido más de 8000 años atrás. 
Encontramos que durante los pasados 11400 años eñ Sol ha pasado solo del orden de 10% del 
tiempo a un similarmente elevado ritmo de actividad magnetica y casi todos los periodos 
tempranos de alta actividad fueron casi todos más cortos que el del episodio presente.

_Although the rarity of the current episode of high average sunspot numbers
may indicate that the Sun has contributed to the unusual climate change during 
the twentieth century, we point out that solar variability is unlikely to have been 
the dominant cause of the strong warming during the past three decades._
Trad: 
Aunque la rareza del episodio actual de elevada cantidad de manchas solares puede indicar que el Sol 
ha contribuido al cambio inusual del clima durante el siglo XX, remarcamos que la variabilidad solar no 
parece haber sido la causa dominante de los fuertes calentamientos durante las pasadas tres decadas. 

_PERIOD OF RECORD:  11 KYrBP - present
GEOGRAPHIC REGION: Global

DESCRIPTION:  
The series of reconstructed 10-yr averaged sunspot numbers with their 68% uncertainty.
Years are given BP (before present), i.e. the calendar AD year, Yad, is related to the 
BP year, Ybp, as Yc=1950-Ybp.
The tabulated years correspond to centers of the corresponding 10-year intervals.
Negative values are artifacts and are consistent with zero within the error limits._

*Una pequeña acotación: *
Hace unos días leí que el Sistema Solar viaja por dentro de nuestra galaxia (la vía láctea) y cada tantos 
años pasa de estar "dentro de un brazo" de la espiral a "fuera del brazo", y así sucesivamente. 
No sería raro que al estar "dentro" reciba en promedio mayor densidad de radiación cósmica, ya que los 
brazos son justamente regiones de mayor concentración de estrellas. Habría que encontrar con qué 
periodicidad se entra y se sale de esas regiones más pobladas y comparar con los ciclos de 
temperatura de la Tierra. Tampoco me extrañaría que existiera una buena correspondencia con esas 
"aleatoriedades" que menciona _Eduardo_.


----------



## Ardogan

Gracias Alejandro por la traducción, eso que decís del sistema solar atravesando distintos sectores de la galaxia leí que también es un factor climático más, me alegra que digas lo mismo por tu profesión de físico me quedo más tranquilo. También la órbita terrestre experimenta variaciones cíclicas (no siempre es la misma elipse) (no me refiero a perihelio y afelio, que suceden todos los años, sino ciclos de varios miles de años)

http://www.homepage.montana.edu/~geol445/hyperglac/time1/milankov.htm (ciclos de Milankovitch)

Ahí también habla de que la inclinación del eje de giro de la tierra varía, y puede dar lugar a variaciones climáticas locales (pero no en el planeta como un todo).

La actividad volcánica/tectónica; no es que vi mucho, vi algun que otro video nomás: YouTube - [1] Planeta asombroso - Nacido del fuego (si alguno vive cerca de Yellowstone en USA, que vaya mirando algún lugar que no sea un volcán gigante a punto de explotar...   )


También hay que ver que pasa con los rayos cósmicos (y guai de los rayos gamma), ya que según la teoría que más me gusta inciden en la formación de nubes, y a través de ellas en el clima.

-------------
En suma: la actividad solar, la variación de la órbita terrestre de largo término, la actividad volcánica, la circulación del planeta por nuestra galaxia,la incidencia de rayos cósmicos... (me olvidaré de alguno?) ; me parecen todos factores mucho más relevantes en nuestro clima que el CO2 que emite el ser humano.

Así y todo parece que no logro votos para la encuesta. Por la opción "Es un proceso natural, la actividad humana apenas influye" voté yo y alguno más. Si no me tienen fe....


----------



## asherar

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> ...
> También hay que ver que pasa con los rayos cósmicos (y guai de los rayos gamma), ya que según la teoría que más me gusta inciden en la formación de nubes, y a través de ellas en el clima.
> ...



La idea es que el desplazamiento por la galaxia modula el flujo de rayos cósmicos. 
Los rayos cósmicos justamente vienen de las estrellas cercanas, en realidad son la misma hipótesis. 
Lo que pasa es que uno piensa que como las estrellas están prácticamente siempre igual, no deberían imponer ciclos, pero el movimiento del sistema solar hace que eso no sea así. 

Aparte: lo que yo me temo, y la razón por la que abrí este tema es que, se pase de una total *fe* en la teoría del SI al CO2, a una total *fe* al NO al CO2. 
No sea que esta objeción a la teoría del CO2 sea correcta, pero se use para seguir contaminando tranquilos.
En una palabra: que el calentamiento global no dependa de la actividad humana no significa que no se esté reventando (desmontando) el Amazonas, o ensuciando la Antártida. Por ejemplo.


----------



## fernandob

estas en lo cierto, va en aumento tu comprension acerca del ser humano y de que siempre hara las cosas como la miercoles , o tomara lo que le des como excusa para lo que le conviene.


----------



## Ardogan

> Aparte: lo que yo me temo, y la razón por la que abrí este tema es que, se pase de una total fe en la teoría del SI al CO2, a una total fe al NO al CO2.
> No sea que esta objeción a la teoría del CO2 sea correcta, pero se use para seguir contaminando tranquilos.
> En una palabra: que el calentamiento global no dependa de la actividad humana no significa que no se esté reventando el Amazonas, o ensuciando la Antártida. Por ejemplo.



Claaaaro, envenenamos el ambiente de un millón de formas más mortales y peligrosas que el CO2; eso no lo discuto para nada como ya dije en un post anterior de este mismo hilo. Lo que me disgusta totalmente del SI al CO2 es lo que proponen para limitar sus supuestos efectos: que los países del 3er mundo nunca/jamás se desarrollen mientras que en USA siguen usando motores V8 para la máquina de cortar pasto, por ejemplo.


----------



## asherar

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me disgusta totalmente del SI al CO2 es lo que proponen para limitar sus supuestos efectos: que los países del 3er mundo nunca/jamás se desarrollen mientras que en USA siguen usando motores V8 para la máquina de cortar pasto, por ejemplo.



Tal vez no usen un motor V8, pero los que viajan a ese pais vuelven asombrados de la manera en que se 
gasta la energía eléctrica. Como si no costara nada.  
Uno "razonablemente" pensaría que los que tienen que empezar por parar con el consumo alocado son 
los que más han contribuido a ese efecto hasta ahora. 

La argumentación más imaginativa (y cínica) en contra de esa idea la escuché hace unos años, en un 
programa de TV. Era una funcionaria de la administración de EEUU, que decía que:
"es cierto que los paises industrializados son los responsables de la contaminación de hoy en día, 
pero la responsabilidad es de *todos* los paises porque si los que hoy no están industrializados 
se hubieran desarrollado primero, ellos serían quienes hubieran generado la contaminación". 

Es cierto que el que puede apretar, apreta cuando tiene oportunidad. Pero mayor razón para que 
sean los que tienen el control, los que pongan el primer freno. 

Además, aún el mecanismo de generación renovable más favorable (ecológico) para el desarrollo 
(no sé si el óptimo) como sería la generación eólica en gran escala, requiere igualmente un desarrollo 
económico previo, ya sea para financiar las compras de megageneradores, o para producirlos localmente. 
Caso contrario se convierte en un nuevo generador de deuda externa, y otra vez refuerza el sistema 
de dependencia.

*Sobre la discusión del CO2*: me parece espectacular que las opiniones se basen en datos concretos 
(aunque los números siempre sean un poco inciertos) y no en ideas lanzadas al aire gratuitamente. 
Los números mal calculados pueden ser rectificados. A las ideas sin fundamento se las lleva el viento.


----------



## ricomono17

MMM no esta mal la idea de la energia eólica  peo ahi muchos fatores que la afecta
mira no entodos los lugares a suficiente vieto para hacer funcionar las grandes molinos de viento
pero para mi seria mejor los reactores de fusion de plama es una energia renobable y con una gran 
producción de energia electrica para el consumo. Este reactor de fusion funciona como su nombre lo dice con plasma  lo que hace es coger en este caso coger agua y trasformala en plasma yt es mantenida a una temperatura para mantenerlo en el estado de plasma esto mantienen trabanjando los enormes generadores mira uno de esos yo creo que alimentaria 80 % o mas de energia electrica de mi pais  pero todavia es un proyecto que esta en desarroyo. Como digo yo la tecnologia existe pero no se utiliza ahi muchas ideas muy buenas para este polema del calentamiento global ahi les dejo este coment pero te recomiendo que te informes un poco mas busca en google ahi muchas ideas muy buenas para sabar a lo que que de nuestro planeta espero que te aya sirbido de algo este coment no tan productivo  bueno men te cuidas


----------



## asherar

Menciono la eólica porque es, junto con la fotovoltaica, las que se proponen a los países de Africa, como 
alternativas al uso de los combustibles que producen CO2. 
Además porque de las dos, según se dice en uno de los videos, la eólica es la tecnología más madura, 
pero a la vez la que requiere más inversión. 
Por supuesto que hay otras tecnologías en desarrollo, pero el problema del mundo subdesarrollado 
se alcanza a ver con este ejemplo.


----------



## fernandob

el tema entonces es analizar la cosa un poco, antes de discutir "yo opino" , o "vos opinas" a lo tonto , 
si yo soy cientifico y me dedico a estudiar el sol  y veo esos cambios dire que es el sol el culpable y tengo estudios.
si soy cientifico y estudio el CO2 y demas cosas de la atmosfera dire que ha aumentado y dire que es eso.
quiero decir que cada uno esta "sumergido" en lo que sabe, quizas sea uan la causa o quizas una combinacion.........o ninguna de esas .

por que no hacemso como en el colegio:
ponemso los datos y luego analizamos .:

1 --- cuales son las causas posibles  hasta ahora presentadas acerca del calentamineto global ?
contaminacion
tema del sol
otros ?


2 --- que "interes" tienen los que dicen que el calentamiento global se debe a la contaminacion ?
en general veo que las grandes potencias quieren seguir industrializandose, contaminando , haciendo $$$ , quien es el que quiere parar esto ?
por que se le culpa a la contaminacion ? 

(un motivo puede ser que sea la culpable realmente )
otro motivo puede ser intereses .pero cuales ?


----------



## asherar

Creo que los dos puntos ya han sido planteados, más o menos ampliamente. Hurgar en las motivaciones 
que cada uno tiene para avanzar sobre su hipótesis creo que es en vano. 
Como puse en el título del tema, creo que con saber si es mentira ya es bastante.  

Creo que lo importante para formarse una opinión, es analizar hasta donde se pueda la información que hay disponible. Eso sí que no hemos hecho puntualmente. 

En este aspecto es cierto que la complejidad del tema requiere herramientas algo más poderosas que el sentido común. 
Por ejemplo: "científicamente" podríamos calcular una buena estimación de la cantidad de CO2 que 
se produce anualmente una fábrica que produce autopartes. Es complejo porque habría que conocer 
con lujo de detalles todo el proceso de producción. 
Una vez obtenido el numero, el tema es qué hacer con él. Con qué se lo compara para saber si es 
mucho o poco. Para eso sería necesario hacer un cálculo similar para alguno de los efectos no deseados 
del CO2, sobre el clima. 
Pero por desgracia, no es para nada evidente cómo cuantificar adecuadamente esos efectos, ni para los 
que estudian el clima desde siempre. Basta ver la frase final del artículo que traduje en el mensaje 17: 
_"... is unlikely to have been ..."_ (... no parece haber sido ...). 
Son científicos, pero al final no se juegan en una afirmación tajante. 

Se sabe cómo fluyen los fluidos, se sabe cómo evolucionan las reacciones químicas, se sabe cómo se producen y cómo varían los vientos, etc. Pero, sólo para la parte fluido-dinámica del problema, la evolución de las ecuaciones del "sistema=mundo completo" es un verdadero laberinto. 
No sé si notaron, en el primer post, en la primera parte de la traducción se hace referencia a la "ecuación 
logística". Si se fijan en el enlace verán que esa ecuación se usa para describir sistemas de comportamiento 
caótico. Todo dicho.


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...Pero por desgracia, no es para nada evidente, ni para los que estudian el clima desde siempre, cómo cuantificar adecuadamente esos efectos. Basta ver la frase final del artículo que traduje en el mensaje 19:
> _"... is unlikely to have been ..."_ (... no parece haber sido ...).
> Son científicos, pero al final no se juegan en una afirmación tajante.


? ? ? Hacer una afirmacion tajante sin evidencia suficiente no es ser cientifico sino charlatan (salvo que seas Papa, que es infalible desde el Concilio Vaticano I ;-) )


----------



## joorge

El otro día escuché en la tele que un volcan contaminaba tanto como no se cuantos cientos de miles de coches. No se si será cierto pero convendría revisarlo.

Por otra parte, no me parece lógico que un señor que se dedica a asustarnos con esto del cambio climático (y a forrarse de plata de paso), viaje en jet privado para dar sus conferencias. Además de no parecerme lógico, me resulta bastante encabronante. Ese señor se llama Al Gore y votó en contra del protocolo de Kyoto.

Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## asherar

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pero por desgracia, no es para nada evidente, ni para los que estudian el clima desde siempre, cómo cuantificar adecuadamente esos efectos. Basta ver la frase final del artículo que traduje en el mensaje 19:
> _"... is unlikely to have been ..."_ (... no parece haber sido ...).
> Son científicos, pero al final no se juegan en una afirmación tajante.
> 
> 
> 
> ? ? ? Hacer una afirmacion tajante sin evidencia suficiente no es ser cientifico sino charlatan (salvo que seas Papa, que es infalible desde el Concilio Vaticano I ;-) )
Hacer clic para expandir...


Todo aquél que presenta un trabajo en una revista científica se debe basar en evidencias, o citar trabajos 
anteriores. Cuando *no* hay evidencias en cantidad y/o calidad suficientes, es mejor no publicar nada. 
Si se publica es porque se tiene algo en claro, y aunque uno no quiera se la está jugando. 
Si se publica en un tema "caliente", pero al final se pone un texto que aclara expresamente que *uno no se juega*, 
queda una muy pobre impresión. (Editado: ver P.D.2.)

Yo me pregunto: tanto despliegue, tanto modelo físico, tantos datos de miles de años atrás ... 
para terminar no asegurando nada ? 
Además no tiene lógica que *justamente las interpretaciones sobre los años más recientes sean las más 
inciertas*. Si se piensa un poco, casi que da hasta risa. 
En eso le doy la "derecha" a fernandob, cuando pregunta cómo saben lo que pasó hace miles de años. 
...
Desgraciadamente el ambiente científico mete mucha presión: ¡ el que no publica, muere ! 
Y a medida que pasan los años es cada vez más difícil generar nuevo conocimiento. 
En temas de frontera, como este, la interpretación de datos ambiguos o inesperados es siempre un riesgo. 
Aún con toda la evidencia pasada, *no cualquiera se anima a predecir el futuro del clima !!!*
Por eso, no es tan simple como oponer "científicos" contra "charlatanes". ;-)

En este caso particular del CO2, se juegan además otras cosas. 
Como se explica en los videos del 1er post, hablar a favor de una hipótesis puede garantizar la aprobación 
de fondos para un proyecto. 
Para mi, mezclar la política de asignación de recursos con el tono de los resultados, nunca va a favor del 
objetivo de la ciencia, que es *conocer* cómo ocurren las cosas en la naturaleza.

P.D.:
Los artículos científicos pasan por el filtro de la evaluación de los pares: otros científicos que investigan 
en el mismo tema, y que tienen una trayectoria reconocida. Ya sea que han hecho aportes importantes 
en el tema, o porque son citados muy a menudo. 
Una vez aceptado el artículo en una revista, pasa a ser parte de lo que se sabe del tema, y ese artículo 
será citado por otros. Por eso los jurados de las revistas científicas son bastante estrictos, en especial 
con aquéllas hipótesis demasiado "revolucionarias". Y por eso es difícil generar "temas nuevos". 
El conocimiento científico crece a la velocidad que sea, pero cuando se renueva lo hace lentamente. 
A pesar de todo ese rigor, hay muchos más "charlatanes" de los que uno se puede imaginar.

P.D.2Editado)
Estamos hablando de una publicación de la revista Nature, ni más ni menos. 
La revista Nature es una de las más prestigiosas revistas científicas (si no la más). 
Es dónde se publican los temas más candentes, y por supuesto no es fácil publicar ahí.


----------



## Ardogan

Un documental más sobre el sol y sus efectos sobre el clima terrestre:

YouTube - [1] Ciencia al desnudo - La fuerza solar

YouTube - [2] Ciencia al desnudo - La fuerza solar

YouTube - [3] Ciencia al desnudo - La fuerza solar

YouTube - [4] Ciencia al desnudo - La fuerza solar

YouTube - [5] Ciencia al desnudo - La fuerza solar

Al ser un documental no es estricto, pero sirve para entender los conceptos en los que se sustenta la teoría de que el cambio climatico actual está ligado a la actividad solar (es decir, que la actividad solar es una de las causa principal del cambio climático actual, y no el CO2)

Bueno, al parecer la votación se emparejó un poco (2, 9, 9, 1, 0)   

Saludos


----------



## richar

segun se co2 no solo lo producen los automoviles y maquinarias sino que todos producimos co2 incluso nosotros al respirar respiramos aire y devolvemos co2, las plantas en la noche liberan co2, etc, en el pasado surgio el mismo problema y en esas ocaciones no existian los seres humanos, todo ocurrio naturalmente debido a las actividades volcanicas y otras cosas que no recuerdo, pero si los seres humanos estamos ayudando a que el proceso se acelere, una duda segun se el calentamiento globlal que ocurrio en el pasado trajo la llamada era de hielo, segun lei en algun lado se acerca otra era de hielo que ocurrira mas pronto de lo que deberia de ocurrir debido a que el ser humano esta ayudado a que este proceso se acelere (calentamiento global), si eso es real entonces no quiero ni imaginarme lo que sucedera tal como se mostro en la pelicula el dia despues de mañana que en verdad es terrorifico se me pone la piel de gallina en solo pensar, segun se no es ciencia ficcion lo que s emostro en dicha pelicula. 
saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

richar dijo:
			
		

> segun se co2 no solo lo producen los automoviles y maquinarias sino que todos producimos co2 incluso nosotros al respirar respiramos aire y devolvemos co2, las plantas en la noche liberan co2



Solo te aclaro que los automóviles y locomotoras expulsan monoxido de carbono y los seres vivos expulsamos dioxido de carbono.

No me veo exhalando humo por mi nariz


----------



## mabauti

yep, los seres humanos hemos contribuido mucho mas que la propia naturaleza en esta cuestion.


----------



## fernandob

es que si a la naturaleza se le da por cagarnos (volcan gigante, meteoro, etc) , bueno, que se le va a hacer.
pero si toda la naturaleza y el universo no nos jode y no spermite vivir y evolucionar y somos nosotros mismoss los que nos cagamos ........vaya ........realmente pelotudos al maximo.

ese es el tema a tratar, por que , cuestionar al sol, nada le podemos decir, ni caso nos hara.
pero si deberiamos unirnos y protegernos de cualquier cosa.
pero no , resulta al revez, nosostros somos esa "cualquier cosa".

se pusieron a pensar en esto de la influenza ?
un poquito.

y no me digan que soy un perseguido, si hasta ayer manejaba EEUU un loco, y habia y hay naciones enteras manejadas por tipos que deberian estar con camisa de fuerza.



como solucionas todos los problemas de la humanidad ?
todos ?
la contaminacion
suberpoblacion
guerras nucleares
falta de energia
presion ejercida por los pobres.

todo

falta de alimentos
extincion de especies

todo
deforestacion 

6.000 millones de personas
http://www.cricyt.edu.ar/enciclopedia/terminos/PoblacMund.htm

gripe porcina u otra.
*la gran limpieza, la gran solucion .*
si no es esta vez sera la proxima, pero cuando un loco se avive , solo tendra que dejar que ocurra, no sacar vacuna y listo.
*no destruye las ciudades, no contamina el ambiente , no genera invierno nuclear, no destuye el medio ambiente , le queda todo a los que sobreviven (incluyendo a los HDP que lo causaron) .*

si se reduce la poblacion tremendamente y sin una guerra todo se soluciona.
ya que es la poblacion humana la que contamina, consume recursos,( bosques, energia, animales) .

no es solo que se bajaran todos los indices , si no que ademas todo el resto de el ecosistema se podra recuperar para una nueva superpoblacion.

es terrible pensar que es tan facil, y sin tirar una bomba , que saben que es contraproducentey  a nadie le sirve:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efectos_globales_de_una_guerra_nuclear


----------



## bruno_2.0

yo pienso (yo) 
que metimos la pata hasta el caracu con el tema  ,de la tala ,de los desechos electronicos ,de los autos 
Aunque intentemos  "salvarnos"  con las NUEVAS tecnologias ,ya es demaciado tarde y el proseso de REABILITACION del planeta va tarder muchos años
 Tambien no somos los unicos sino que es un proseso natural en el QUE EL HOMBRE INFLUYE Y MUCHO


PD: no estoy nada de acuerdo con los videos


----------



## fernandob

hay unas cuantqas cosas que tristemente me he dado cuenta:

por mas que reduzcamso un 30% todas las cagadas que nos mandamos ya estamos en una franca caida, si crecen 10 arboles y cortamos 11 .........es como cortar 1 y que no crezca ninguo nuevo.
se va lentamente a la extincion.

ahora bien, si nos apretamso los pantalones y reducimos todos los lios en un 30% de que sirve ?
solo atrasaremos el problema un poco mas de tiempo, aunque ..............ni eso............por que LA POBLACION AUMENTA , asi que pronto estaremos destruyendo o "afectando" al sistema igual que antes de reducir en un 30% el problema.

ejemplo:
si 10 personas contaminan con 10Kg de porqueria por dia .
essas 10 personas se esfuerzan y contaminan menos, digamos 7 Kg por dia..........
claro, con el tiemp oesas 10 personas seran 13 o 14 por que se reproducen y crece su poblacion.........ya estan esa "poblacion" de nuevo contaminando con 10Kg .

el ser humano es "el contaminante" ........."el problema" , no hay caso.
y las acciones que solucionarian el problema para la naturaleza, el planeta son IMPENSABLES para el ser humano:

no seguir creciendo .
control de la poblacion.
aceptar que NO tiene el ser humano derechos sobre el resto de la vida.
respeto y actuar con logica e inteligencia (no de palabra solo)  .
cambiar costumbres arraigadas.

eso de nuestra parte , que es solo parte.
de lo que nosotros odemso hace r..........

luego esta los ciclos normales de nuestro planeta y del universo cercano, si se le canta que hay acalentamiento , lo habra.......por mas berrinche hipocrita que hagamos.


----------



## coyhaique

Estimada Comunidad,  en virtud a la contingencia y relevancia de este tema quisiera compartir mi inquietud y ademas  opiniones al respecto de algo tan importante y vivo como es nuestro planeta, cabe señalar que detras de esta invension hay capitales involucrados y todo esto a sido maquillado para proteccion de los paises mas desarrollados y la estabilidad de sus economias, bueno dejo abierto el tema para que den su opinion al respecto.. saludos..


----------



## Gatxan

Cierto, es una estafa en toda regla.

Quien quiera saber 'algo' puede empezar por buscar CLIMATEGATE. Este es el nombre que se le ha puesto al caso de una reciente filtración de cientos de correos electrónicos privados de los científicos que asesoran a la ONU (entre ellos Michael Mann) acerca del supuesto cambio climático. 
En ellos se detalla por ejemplo cómo se retocan los datos de temperaturas medias anuales para que encajen con la recta ascendente que les conviene, puesto que los datos verdaderos indicaban una tendencia nula (plana) en todo el siglo XX y hasta ahora.
Es muy largo de explicar, pero también hay operaciones de modificación climática mediante la dispersión de productos que afectan a la atmósfera y las nubes. Por ejemplo, China admite haber fumigado las nubes con Diatomita para inhibir las lluvias durante los Juegos Olímpicos del 2008. Hay varias patentes al respecto para detener precipitaciones. 
También se sabe que durante los años 50 en Inglaterra se dispersaba yoduro de plata para experimentar la creación de aguaceros para usarlos como arma en una guerra. El resultado palpable fueron las inmensas inundaciones del este de Inglaterra en febrero de 1953


----------



## dragondgold

Yo opino que el calentamiento global no es ninguna farsa, ni estafa, ni mentira, es algo muy muy real y que si no se hace algo pronto no creo que quede vida alguna en el planeta o por lo menos tal como la conocemos... El clima está cambiando mucho, los glaciares se derriten, hay desiertos donde antes era una tremenda selva llena de vida, llueve como si fuera la última vez en donde no caen más de 10ml anuales de lluvia, esto es algo muy serio y la principal y única causa de esto es la codicia del ser humano por el dinero... Cómo?

1)Deforestando selvas y bosques enteros para construir sus lujosos hoteles
2)Tirando todo tipo de residuos a los mares y océanos, ya que es más barato
3)No realizan los correspondientes tratamientos a los gases que liberan a la atmósfera
4)El consumo incontrolado de la sociedad que provoca toneladas de basura y productos químicos, porque el mundo nos ha acostumbrado a ser consumistas... "Si no sirve, no lo arreglo, compro uno nuevo."

Saludos y tomemos conciencia de esto...


----------



## mariano22

conicido con dragondgold... el calentamiento global no es ninguna estafa...

relacionado con la electronica: ultimamente los repuestos de cualquier aparato son tan caros que termina siendo conveniente comprar uno nuevo.. generando con todo este aprato mas basura electronica....

un par de décadas atras las cosas se arreglaban tantas veces como se pudiera. y que terminanban su vida util con el 60/70% de las cosas cambiadas (me refiero a no las originales de fábrica).. ya que no habia necesidad de comprar uno nuevo...

para reflexionar tambien...

un saludo!


----------



## Tacatomon

coyhaique dijo:


> Estimada Comunidad,  en virtud a la contingencia y relevancia de este tema quisiera compartir mi inquietud y ademas  opiniones al respecto de algo tan importante y vivo como es nuestro planeta, cabe señalar que detras de esta invension hay capitales involucrados y todo esto a sido maquillado para proteccion de los paises mas desarrollados y la estabilidad de sus economias, bueno dejo abierto el tema para que den su opinion al respecto.. saludos..



Yo opino que el tema se cierre, hay muchos offtopic que tratan sobre esto y sus derivaciones.


----------



## ruben_dj

Por supuesto que el calentamiento global no es una estafa. Por ejemplo, acá en Perú se está manifestando de varias formas: la nieve de los nevados de Ancash (valga la redundancia) han descendido, la nieve del volcán Misti en Arequipa ha disminuido, ha granizado en lugares en los que antes esto no sucedía, hace unos días ocurrío una especie de alud que dejó Ayacucho inundado. Todo ello, al igual de muchos otros fenómenos que nunca ocurrían son muestra de que algo está sucediendo, de que la temperatura media del planeta se está incrementando. Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dice dragondgold. Y respecto a lo que dice mariano22 sobre la electrónica, agregaría que antes las cosas las hacían mucho mejor que ni se necesitaba repararlas en un buen tiempo, ahora los artefactos y equipos eléctricos y electrónicos, inclusive de la mejor marca no ni la mitad de lo de antes. Esto es pues provocado por la sociedad de consumo, que nos obliga a comprar descontroladamente y es lo que es lo que finalmente termina provocando las toneladas de basura. Mas bien hay intereses de los países más desarrollados para que no se tomen en cuenta los problemas medioambientales y seguir produciendo a costa del planeta.

Saludos!


----------



## coyhaique

coyhaique dijo:


> Estimada Comunidad,  en virtud a la contingencia y relevancia de este tema quisiera compartir mi inquietud y ademas  opiniones al respecto de algo tan importante y vivo como es nuestro planeta, cabe señalar que detras de esta invension hay capitales involucrados y todo esto a sido maquillado para proteccion de los paises mas desarrollados y la estabilidad de sus economias, bueno dejo abierto el tema para que den su opinion al respecto.. saludos..



Estimados les dejo esta URL para que lo vean detenidamente y  analicen : http://tinyurl.com/yd2fjh7

Estamos claros que el hombre independiente a lo que podamos discutir sobre este tema ha contribuido a la continua  destruccion de nuestro planeta. Pero en si la discusion va apuntada a la utilizacion de este suceso para el enriquecimiento de las potencias.


----------



## fernandob

hola.

es un tema complejo y facil de confundirse, por desgracia hoy dia la cosa ha evolucionado mucho, muy descaradamente.

hace años cuando habia un gobierno autoritario vos no podias gritar:
ESTE GOBIERNO ES MALO !!!!!!!!!
por que te callaban.
si alguien hacia algo malo lo ocultaba.

de verdad no comprendo esta politica actual pero FUNCIONA:
son descarados, pueden hacer cualquier groseria y no les importa que todos se enteren, pareceria que quieren que la sociedad SE ACOSTUMBRE Y TERMINE ACEPTANDOLOS.
de verdad no comprendo, pero si se que funciona, es un paso mas en la evolucion de esta sociedad.


no se si llamarlo calentamiento global o como quieran llamarlo, pero hay cosas que si son claras y contundentes:
es muy improbable que miles y miles de cientificos de diversos paises de todo el mundo esten equivocados en tantas cosas que dicen.
dejemos de lado a lso de los gobiernos.
extincion de especies
desertizacion
contaminacion de aguas (quien no tiene un rio cerca para ir a mirar?) .
quien no ha ido hace solo 30 años a pescar a ese lago donde hoy no se pesca mas que mugre.........o quizas........ya ni el lago existe!!!
miren las fotos de construcciones antiguas, los tablones de madera que se usaban, vayan ahora a preguntar a una maderera a ver cual es la medida mas grande de una tabla de madera .
caminen por la playa,donde hace 30 añoshabia conchillas marinas, las almejas salian a saludar, hoy hay solo arena y botellas vacias.
visten un acantilado donde antes se juntaban los lobos marinos a procrear, hoy con suerte ven las manchas rojas de las matanzas y los ganchos de los amarres.
preguntenle a un viejo marino el tamaño de lo que se pescaba hace 30 años y la cantidad. 
quizas crean que hay osos panda por todos lados, o que las cientos de especies en peligro de extincion son un verso , una mentira propagandista.

quizas crean que lso documentales esos en los que muestran cuando metieron en australia o en otro lado una especie que NO ERA AUTOCTONA HIZO ESTRAGOS.
una simple rata o un perro hace estragos.
imaginen a un bipedo inteligente, con capacidad de crear herramientas, de someter a TODAS LAS DEMAS ESPECIES , de detener cursos de agua, de cazar con armas sofisticadas.



sa............si.........es todo verso eso de el calentamiento global, solo quieren esconder el *REVENTAMIENTO* GLOBAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo que interesa es que el mundo anda malo, sea una farsa o no, sea natural o no, sea por causa humana o no. Se va a acabar y solo espero que mi primera generación no alcanze a ver los desastres.


----------



## fernandob

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo que interesa es que el mundo anda malo, sea una farsa o no, sea natural o no, sea por causa humana o no. Se va a acabar y solo espero que mi primera generación no alcanze a ver los desastres.


 
desastes ya hay, solo que cada generacion nace y se acostumbra.
esperemos que alguna proxima generacion VEA O SEA PARTICIPE DE UN REAL CAMBIO DE RUMBO.

vieron ??
ya se va a estrenar AVATAR.
estoy como un nene esperando el regalo.

no solo por lo hermosa de la pelicula, sino por que es una pelicula PARA MEDITAR, una pelicula en la cual por primera vez se pone a la raza humana como la mala.
siempre fuimos los buenitos, si habia un ET el era el malo que nos venia a comer, a descuartizar, a practicar tiro al blanco con nosotros, a robarnos nuestros recursos.
siempre nosotros inocentes , nobles y buenos 
los demas malos.
aunque ........
si uno lo piensa....
un poquito.......
todo eso que en las peliculas nos hacian los ETS malos ......
siempre se lo hicimos nosotros a las formas de vida de nuestro propio mundo, claro, para dejar feliz a nuestra moral (?¿) siempre pusimso excusas como :
son recursos.
no son inteligentes
no sienten
no razonan.
incluso cuando uno ve un video donde un perro se tira a la autopista a ayudar a otro o al fuego a salvar a un chico........actuan por instinto !!
por eso siempre lso matamos, torturamos, experimentamos, encarcelamos hasta el fin de sus dias.
etc.
ec.
etc.

pero si hay maldad, seguro viene de el espacio exterior.

esta pelicula (AVATAR) creo que muestra la cosa como es.
la eterna pregunta:
que hariamso si encontramos un planeta interesante pero con un ecosistema formado????

mandara nuestra sabiduria?? nuestra inteligencia?? nuestra humanidad ??? respetaremso esos millones de años de evolucion ?? protegeremso esa belleza ?????

o lo hacemos mierda, robamos todo lo que podemos , violamos , destruimos, nos apoderamos .haaaahhhhhhh.haaa......haaaahhhhhhh
(me exaspere, voy a limpiar el cuchillo y vengo ) 

no se .........que opinan uds. ????
le preguntamos a algun nativo de America ?????
a las demas especies no , si son solo animales , estupidos, carne para el asador, Dios los hizo para que los consumamos.
y nuestros enemigos...........bueno.......como no creen en Dios........


----------



## djgarrido

En mi opinión a parte del aumento de CO2, también influye la masiva creación de barcos, como todo el mundo sabe, si posamos cualquier elemento sobre una substancia, esta substancia aumenta el volumen y en presión, esta es una de las razones de la crecida del nivel de las aguas en el planeta.


----------



## Tacatomon

djgarrido dijo:


> En mi opinión a parte del aumento de CO2, también influye la masiva creación de barcos, como todo el mundo sabe, si posamos cualquier elemento sobre una substancia, esta substancia aumenta el volumen y en presión, esta es una de las razones de la crecida del nivel de las aguas en el planeta.



 Tengo dudas, si eso fuese un problema de interes a largo plazo, ya hubiese información al respecto. Y mira que la navegación tiene sus años.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob

djgarrido dijo:


> En mi opinión a parte del aumento de CO2, también influye la masiva creación de barcos, como todo el mundo sabe, si posamos cualquier elemento sobre una substancia, esta substancia aumenta el volumen y en presión, esta es una de las razones de la crecida del nivel de las aguas en el planeta.


 
disculpame, vos crees que la pileta se esta rebalsando por que la llenamos con demasiados chiches ???
me parece que las diferencias de masas son abismales.

ahora respecto de estos problemas varios, yo no voy a adecir seguro por que yo no hice las pruebas.

pero creo que los cientificos que estudian el tema facilmente pueden llegar a conclusiones, si por cientos de miles de años el planeta ha estado tranqui, con la calefaccion en medio y la poblacion de bichos en normal.
y justo desde que comenzo la revolucion industrial humana  se dispararon un monton de factores como si se tratase de la curva de un Dz justo donde todo se va a la miercoles  .

y bueno.......es sumar 1 + 1 .


----------



## Eduardo

Traduccion por las dudas:

En la pizarra:_Independencia energética
Preservar las selvas
Sostenibilidad
Trabajos ecológicos
Ciudades habitables
Renovables
Agua y aire limpios
Niños sanos
Etc. etc._​La persona dice:_¿Y qué pasa si todo es un gran engaño y creamos un mundo mejor para nada?_​


----------



## Tacatomon

Eduardo dijo:


> Traduccion por las dudas:
> 
> En la pizarra:_Independencia energética
> Preservar las selvas
> Sostenibilidad
> Trabajos ecológicos
> Ciudades habitables
> Renovables
> Agua y aire limpios
> Niños sanos
> Etc. etc._​La persona dice:_¿Y qué pasa si todo es un gran engaño y creamos un mundo mejor para nada?_​



¿Que tratas de decirnos?
Estas en favor o en contra de la "Mentira"

Disculpa por la "directa" Eduardo, Me interesa su punto de vista .

Saludos!!!


----------



## zaiz

Brrr, que frío hace por estos días. 

Lo que no me explico es si todos los calentamientos globales serán así de fríos.


----------



## Tacatomon

zaiz dijo:


> Brrr, que frío hace por estos días.
> 
> Lo que no me explico es si todos los calentamientos globales serán así de fríos.



Descuida, mientras algunos se derretirán del intenso calor demoniaco causado por nosotros mismos, otros se se convertirán en "paletas"


----------



## zaiz

Tacatomon dijo:


> Descuida, mientras algunos se derretirán del intenso calor demoniaco causado por nosotros mismos, otros se se convertirán en "paletas"



Si, ya lo creo, habrá que ponerse en medio.


----------



## DJ DRACO

como toda situación a nivel global requiere muchos puntos de vista, y análisis realmente significativos..

No podemos decir que es verdadero o falso, así a la ligera

simplemente podemos decir y en lo personal yo lo afirmo que:

1) Nadie hace nada para reciclar toda la "basura" que la sociedad produce...y digo "basura" porque todo lo inorganico se puede reciclar y lo organico va al suelo y fertiliza

2) Por otro lado nadie hace nada y a nadie le conviene (sobretodo empresas petroleras) por utilizar energias alternativas naturales y renovables como el agua, calor, sol, viento...

la idea más acertada y menos desarrollada aún es la de la energía que libera el Hidrógeno al combustionar en Oxígeno...como resultado de esa reacción química obtenemos simplemente agua...y del agua obtenemos el Hidrógeno y el Oxígeno...
es un ciclo visioso limpio, renovable...

...y libera muchísima energía.


----------



## Tacatomon

La industria d del petròleo sabe que va a morir con el tiempo. Que es lo que va a pasar, en el futuro sí o si vamos a tener que valernos de la energía nuclear. En este caso lo veo un poco positivo: Ya no echaremos mas CO2 producto de la quema del petroleo y sus derivados. Tambien se puede decir que ya no habrá mas motores con el ciclo de combustión de Otto. En fín. Se "Supone" que el ambiente va a mejorar.
Pero: ¿La contaminaciñon que hicimos no nos va a afectar?
¿Ahora quizás no va a ir peor con la contaminación nuclear?


...


----------



## electrodan

DJ DRACO dijo:


> como toda situación a nivel global requiere muchos puntos de vista, y análisis realmente significativos..
> 
> No podemos decir que es verdadero o falso, así a la ligera
> 
> simplemente podemos decir y en lo personal yo lo afirmo que:
> 
> 1) Nadie hace nada para reciclar toda la "basura" que la sociedad produce...y digo "basura" porque todo lo inorganico se puede reciclar y lo organico va al suelo y fertiliza
> 
> 2) Por otro lado nadie hace nada y a nadie le conviene (sobretodo empresas petroleras) por utilizar energias alternativas naturales y renovables como el agua, calor, sol, viento...
> 
> la idea más acertada y menos desarrollada aún es la de la energía que libera el Hidrógeno al combustionar en Oxígeno...como resultado de esa reacción química obtenemos simplemente agua...y del agua obtenemos el Hidrógeno y el Oxígeno...
> es un ciclo visioso limpio, renovable...
> 
> ...y libera muchísima energía.


Olvidaste que para obtener H y O del agua hay que invertir energía (casi la misma que después entregará la fusión de estos dos).


----------



## zaiz

La solución al calentamiento global no está en las manos de la gente como individuos, ni en tí ni en mí. Tampoco en los maestros ni en los predicadores ni en foros de ciudadanos. El problema desafortunadamente seguirá porque los políticos que son quienes deberían actuar poniendo orden, son en su mayoría personajes improvisados que llegan al poder por compadrazgos y amiguismos. Sólo obedecen en general a intereses de partidos políticos, los cuales a su vez son presas de otros políticos sin escrúpulos.


----------



## fernandob

zaiz dijo:


> La solución al calentamiento global no está en las manos de la gente como individuos, ni en tí ni en mí. Tampoco en los maestros ni en los predicadores ni en foros de ciudadanos. El problema desafortunadamente seguirá porque los políticos que son quienes deberían actuar poniendo orden, son en su mayoría personajes improvisados que llegan al poder por compadrazgos y amiguismos. Sólo obedecen en general a intereses de partidos políticos, los cuales a su vez son presas de otros políticos sin escrúpulos.


 
hola zaiz, si bien comparto tu concepto el que muchos llegan por amiguismos y demas te dire que , como puse mas atras cada espacio se llena solo, y no es solo azar o amiguismos, hay posiciones en las cuales NO CUALQUIERA PUEDE ESTAR .
quiero decir que solo gente especial es capaz de recorrer efectivamente ese camino y mas aun quedarse en el poder.

por desgracia como ya dije esa gente e"especial" tiene mas caracterisitcas de sociopata que de individuo sabio y justo.

es largo de contar el tema, pero para mi , no se si se dio asi por azar o esto es milenario y se mantuvo por conveniencia pero te dire una cosa:
imagina un puesto, un cargo de mucha responsabilidad, tipo un presidente, el cual tiene muchisimas responsabilidades, en UN SISTEMA BASTANTE CORRUPTO E INOPERANTE , pues bien , en ese medio siempre habra muchisima gente con necesidades, siempre , cada dia habra muchisimos problemas , errores y responsabilidades.
una buena persona se muere de estress en 24 hs.
un HDP al que todo le importa un huevo podra cumplir no uno sino 10 mandatos, y seguira, total.......el feliz con sus viajes, robos y demas.
y a el pueblo lo que le importa es no quedarse sin cabeza.

mira don hugo chavez, como se mueve, como habla, el feliz en su circo.
aca en Argentina......es como si de el loquero hubiese puerta directa a la presidencia.
y bueno, el concepto de reyes, el concepto de ...tantas cosas.

no es normal........no es para gente normal.

*les propongo un ejercicio:*

.como hemso llegado aqui mas o menos a la conclusion de que esto no depende de una persona , si no de todos.
y como vemos que a pesar de ser millones distribuidos en digamos cientos de gobiernos y al parecer funciona mal la cosa, y al parecer se agrupan para todos hacer que la cosa siga mal.

por que no analizan, como un ejercicio a ver que es lo que anda mal.
si se puede mejorar.

para mi , en mi burda observacion si tengo un sistemaen el cual caiga quien caiga siempre las cosas se hacen mal , entonces lo que falla es el sistema.
claro, digo "falla" si mi concepto de buen funcionamiento es que todos estemos bien.
ahora si mi concepto es llegar arriba, a un cargo de relevancia y estar YO BIEN a costa de los demas........entonces funciona todo bien.

bueno pues:
alguien se anima a ver si podemso analizar el sistema y ver si esta mal o se puede mejorar???

aunque sea una quimera.


----------



## DJ DRACO

jaja, no creo saber demasiado del tema pero...la energía utilizada para separar hidrógeno del oxígeno es muy inferior a la liberada...en realidad existen muchos caminos para lograrlo:

Hidrólisis con alta tensión y ácido sulfurico...(no invierte mucha energía y el ácido es catalizador)

y luego por reaccions quimicas con elementos catalizadores tambien.

igualmente...y en respuesta a tacatomón: La contaminación ya producida ya tiene efectos catastróficos sobretodo en nuestra salud: El 80% del cáncer en el mundo es causado por contaminación...lo digo con conocimiento de causa ya que mi hermano tuvo cáncer.

Pero es cierto que el combustible fósil se termina...y por eso es que se hará cada vez más y más caro...iposible de pagarlo..las industrias no podrán seguir trabajando, y las personas van a tenér millones de millones de autos inútiles...que en el futuro será más basura..


----------



## fernandob

DJ DRACO dijo:


> igualmente...y en respuesta a tacatomón: La contaminación ya producida ya tiene efectos catastróficos sobretodo en nuestra salud: El 80% del cáncer en el mundo es causado por contaminación...lo digo con conocimiento de causa ya que mi hermano tuvo cáncer.
> 
> ..


 
eso no es conocimiento de causa, seria si vos fueses cientifico en el tema y hubieses realizado estadisticas fehacientes.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> ..las industrias no podrán seguir trabajando, y las personas van a tenér millones de millones de autos inútiles...que en el futuro será más basura..


 
nosotros seremos el combustible fosil para lso proximos parasitos inteligentes que habiten la tierra dentro de millones de años.


----------



## electrodan

DJ DRACO dijo:


> jaja, no creo saber demasiado del tema pero...la energía utilizada para separar hidrógeno del oxígeno es muy inferior a la liberada...en realidad existen muchos caminos para lograrlo:



Entonces la energía está acumulada en el ácido ese, porque romper el enlace de los átomos cuesta energía.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0

DJ DRACO dijo:


> jaja, no creo saber demasiado del tema pero...la energía utilizada para separar hidrógeno del oxígeno es muy inferior a la liberada...



La energía no se crea ni se destruye = primera ley de la termodinámica.

En todo proceso de transformación de energía siempre hay perdidas (eficiencia energética). Es decir, para extraer el  O y H del agua hay perdidas por calor. Esos gases luego deben comprimirse (más perdidas), transportarse (más perdidas) y la máquina que los use generará más perdidas. (a menos que tenga una eficiencia del 100%, imposible hoy día)

Creo que es mejor dejar al H y O hacer lo que más saben: agua


----------



## DJ DRACO

si, obvio que hay que dejarlos ser agua...obviamente es lo que ocurre tras la reacción de combustión...

2 átomos de hidrógenos se unen a 1 de oxígeno...

por otro lado como muchos saben...aunque la ley de conservación de energía es relativamente cierta....no se cumple asi como describen..

un enlace no libera la misma energía que se requiere para su unión...

digamos: No es necesaria generalmente la misma energía de fusión que la de fisión...

por otra parte, no se utiliza tanto el hidrógeno porque:

1) es veneno si un humano lo respira
2) es inestable...chispas, fuego o calor lo hacen combustionar...

saludos.


----------



## gaston sj

gentes combustibles fosiles no se van a acabar por el momento .. todavia queda mucho,mucho.. 

los picaros estos nos hacen creer el mito que se esta agotando para subir los precios ustedes se acuerdan la crisis del petroleo que de $1,monedas /lt paso a casi 3 mangos?? bueno la crisis del petroleo no esta mas digamos que se estabilizo tenemos proveedores estables y no falta abastecimiento ahora alguien vio que bajo el precio del combustible-??? todo es un mito un mito nada mas ..nos manejan como ganado ... y no nos damos cuenta.


----------



## pablor09

Alejandro, *muy interesante* lo que posteaste. Me tome el trabajo de buscar unos videos mejores que realmente no encontre... pero la verdad casi me quedo sin retina al tratrar de leer esas letritas minusculas en amarrillo hechas para duendes pepones....Asi que encontre unos con cortes diferentes y con el audio o los sub un poco desfasado, en fin son los mismos pero con letras blancas y grandes (no tengo nada en contra de los amarillos y chiquitos...por ahi alguien lo toma como una discriminacion racial jajajja)
ahi va...

Video *uno*
Video *dos*
Video *tres*
Video *cuatro*
Video *cinco*
Video *seis*
Video *siete*
Video *ocho*



Saludos


----------

